# FS CFL light strip, canopy lid for 10 gallon, 400W heater, air pumps, sponge Filters,



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Sponge filter $10 each
Air pumps Elite 75, 200 models, various sizes $10 and up
Net $5
Heater: 400 watts $40

Added items:
canopy lid only(no light included) for 10 gallon tank, Hagen brand, 20x10 $10

Compact flourescent light with fan , 24" Coralife with wood cover (custom) 
white and actinic bulbs included $60 (must take both)


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available..


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

33 gallon tank set sold


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

items are still available


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

I like to sell this asap


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Which ecco eheim canister filter, what model #?


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

New items added

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Wasn't Charles looking for the 110 HOB?


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll check with him. Thx for the tip


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

AQ 110 sold


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

dropping 20 gallon tank with glass lid to $30


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

20 gallon long tank sold, thanks Dunderbear


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

heater 300Watt sold


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

25 gallon tank sold


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

What brand is the heater? Interested


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

added a couple items


----------

